
YouTube is trying to prevent angry mobs from abusing “dislike” button - BeqaP
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/youtube-doesnt-like-dislike-mobs-will-try-to-prevent-dislike-button-abuse/
======
m-p-3
Artificially hiding discontent from their users, what could go wrong..

